# Can I save my baby fish?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

For the third time my African cichlids have babies. By the time I know about it there are two or three of them hiding in the rocks. Because of my many rocks and plastic plants I can't catch them. Even if I could, I have nowhere to put them. Is there a device available that the can trap them and keep them safe from the other fish till they get large enough to be mixed in?

For now they become fish food.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Do you know if they are pure breds, or hybrids? African cichlids hybrid easily. If they are hybrids (which in a mixed species tank is very possible), I would just let them be food.
If your really want to keep then "No matter what they are", then you would need another tank-a 15 to 20gal at least to grow them before going back into the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And if you want to save them you would remove the mom to the fry tank while she is still holding them in her mouth.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people have success catching fry using a DIY plastic soda bottle trap but then you are still stuck with the issue of housing them until they are large enough.

A couple local club members make a DIY 'tank' using plastic canvas made by Darice to hold larger size fry/juvies in the main tank. They use either fishing line or nylon thread to sew the edges together to make a box and hang it on the tank rim.

I find that if there are enough hiding places in the tank, at least some of the juvies will grow large enough to not be eaten.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Feedback on my babies. Normally when I clean my aquarium I flatten out the gravel and hand wash the rocks of algae. About four times I had baby fish hiding in the rocks and four times they get eaten quickly. Well this time I decided to do only a water change, vacuum the gravel and leave the rest alone. Well four of my fish, two Auratus and two Electric Yellow have so far survived. The Auratus are about three quarter inch long and the Electric Yellows are about one inch. I also found this weekend new babies, they are too small for me to identify.

I don't know if I'm only lucky or if leaving things alone during cleanup made the differences, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

MSDdivers said:


> For the third time my African cichlids have babies. By the time I know about it there are two or three of them hiding in the rocks. Because of my many rocks and plastic plants I can't catch them. Even if I could, I have nowhere to put them. Is there a device available that the can trap them and keep them safe from the other fish till they get large enough to be mixed in?
> 
> For now they become fish food.


Why catch them if you have no where to keep them?

Nice looking fish!!!!


----------

